# 1.8l 8v CIS-E power gain bolt-ons??



## Dubd Sailor (Dec 1, 2008)

Recently acquired an 87 golf GT with the 8v CIS-E RD engine. Been looking around alot for any type of decent performance bolt-ons I could add and havn't been able to find much for the CIS. Alot out for Digi engines though. 

Anyone know of anything that could help me?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

86 was a good model. you already have a decent cam, although of course you can go more aggressive. already have the big valve head.

if you have a single outlet exhaust manifold, your biggest bang for the buck would be to source a used dual outlet manifold and downpipe.

otherwise, you could go with a turbo manifold and small turbo. cis-e should be able to handle close to 200whp. definitely enough fun for a fwd. that'll be plenty to handle with that short ratio transmission. budget build turbo. junkyard parts.


----------



## Dubd Sailor (Dec 1, 2008)

Dual outlet Manifold is being sourced now along with exhaust.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Aliens (Mar 22, 2013)

*mk2 8v cis-e Turbo?*

I have a 1985 golf gti cis-e and i been having trouble finding information on making more power for this engine. Only thing i have done was put k&n air filter & kicked out the fuel housing to put 128psi fuel pump & fuel filter. My next step was race headers until i seen this post. So there is away to Turbo the cis-e motor? And im not an expert in cars i read and do it. And why use a manifold and not a header for a Turbo.


----------



## xvbdubx (Jun 24, 2003)

You cant bolt a turbo up to a "header" you have to have a turbo exhaust manifold. Its just a shortened header with a flange for bolting the turbo up too. Do some image searches and you will understand a little better.


----------



## Aliens (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok thanks for the reply. 
Xvbdubx 

Also is that true that the cis-e can get Turbo? I thought it needs to be converted to cis or 16v


----------



## Aliens (Mar 22, 2013)

Never mind i finally found a post about the Turbo. Thanks again


----------



## Aliens (Mar 22, 2013)

Well i decided to not Turbo my car. I have a 1985 golf gti cis-e runs strong but I'm looking for more power and keep it reliable. 
Only thing i did was kicked out the fuel box( housing) and got a 128psi fuel pump+fuel filter ,K&N Air Filter 
I was going to do 
1)Raceland headers 
2)Borla exhaust system
3)Cam TT 276 Or TT 272?
Then i heard getting a different head would help p&p,ABA 
So I'm not sure what to do.
I just want to do it right. 
Hard to find good answer on here. 1person say something then another say hes wrong and so on lol but the most part i found really good information here. 
Anyways can anybody see if im doing everything right? And ideas is open.
+ I want to keep it 8v


----------

